# red cherry shrimp and flourish excel?



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

Are shrimps okay with that product?

I'd like to overdose a little to get rid of algae.... will it do any harm?

Thanks


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

They should do fine.
I was double dosing at one point, it's possible they don't like it, 
but I have a great amount of cherry shrimp at the moment.


----------



## florafan (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't know about double dosing, but with routine dosing they are unfazed. I put about 4 in my 10 gallon and after a couple of months shrimplets have over taken the tank.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I had BHA and GHA in my community tank some time back and did a small OD to get rid of it. My RCS in that tank did not seem to be affected by it.

Bill


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

RCS are tough. I ODed some plants with excel by putting them in a specimen container with about 500 ml of water and 3/4 capful of excel. I let it them soak for 4 days and when I looked at them later, I found a RCS shrimplet that was doing fine.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## Juan-Carlos (Aug 12, 2007)

Good to know Dan!!


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I know this a really old post but I just lost all my cherries in a 29 gallon tank to 1/2 a cap full of excel. I had a little bloom of BBA and I thought I'd give the plants a boost. Bad idea.
Several died almost immediately. I changed half the water when I saw what was happening and still lost them all.

BBA came because I had a bulb out and shipping was slow. Next time it's the old hand scrap and pick.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

the standard dozage is 1ml per 10 gallons. 1/2 cap full is only 2.5 ml which is standard dosage. I highly doubt it was the excel that killed your shrimp.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

There wasn't anything else I added to the tank that day. I actually was sitting watching after adding. Seems like I've lost most of my snails too. Haven't spotted a single shrimp and the snails seem like they have been cut by 3/4

The bottle is a little old, maybe just over a year. Does the stuff go bad? I would think at most it would just stop working rather than become toxic at small doses. I threw it out. I don't even want to be tempted with it sitting here.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

For flurish? They say to put it in the fridge after opening. I'd say try to use it in a year? I went for the smaller bottle. I use a medicine dropper and do about 10 drops every few days. No more bga. booya


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

not sure if it expires or not but I dose 1-2mL of excel to my 20g CRS tank with ~15 gallons of water daily along with ADA step one and flourish iron. They are all very active and breeding


----------

